# [KMIX] No puedo subir ni bajar el volumen Via VT82XX [RESOL]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.. 

Tengo este problema

Compile integrado al nucleo los drivers via que encontre en la seccion Drivers-> Sounds Cars -> Alsa -> Pci cards

No tengo forma de subir ni bajar el volumen, ya probe de todo y no hay caso.

Les dejo una captura del asunto.

http://img683.imageshack.us/f/snapshot1r.png/

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Fri Jun 04, 2010 3:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Buenas.. 
> 
> Tengo este problema
> 
> Compile integrado al nucleo los drivers via que encontre en la seccion Drivers-> Sounds Cars -> Alsa -> Pci cards
> ...

 

Hola, yo y mis preguntas tontas.... ya seguiste esta guia ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si y no. No compile como modulo nada de eso, el tema es que nunca tuve que hacerlo, es realmente raro. Compile el kernel como corresponde, y puse alsa_cards en el make con las opciones que van, tengo todo compilada la aplicacion con todas las posibles.

Voy a hacer paso a paso y les cuento.

Gracias compañero chileno! Es una buena idea.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intentaste ver que controles salen en el alsamixer? a mi por lo general en el laptop el master esta de adorno, pero si muevo el pcm si funciona el volumen.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

La guia fue util completamente. Igual comento que el PCM lo habia logrado metiendo en alsa_cards mi tarjeta. Ahora quedo como modulo. Logre solamente el PCM, el Master ni existe, no se mueve.

Gracias a ambos y perdon por no seguir la guia, pense no se utilizaba más.

----------

